# What size tractor is needed . . . .



## Tom3797 (Sep 13, 2014)

I am looking to buy a used tractor that will be strong enough to operate a disk mower and a round baler. Can anyone shed light on what HP I will need. We currently are doing this with a MF 471 diesel which has 72 HP. The smaller tractor is a gas powered MF 245 with 50 HP that can not do the job. Thanks for your input. Tom

Thanks for all your input and comments. The disk mower cuts a path 6 ft wide and it is a mower only not conditioner. Some very flat fields but others are rolling, total of about 50 acres. Engine HP is 72 but 60 to 65 at the PTO.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That depends a lot on the equipment you choose and your terrain. Personally, I'd want 90 or up. But if you have flat land and choose equipment with real-world low HP requirements (not just book values), anything between 70 and 90 should work.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

What he said....just add that is PTO HP not engine HP.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Tom3797 said:


> I am looking to buy a used tractor that will be strong enough to operate a disk mower and a round baler. Can anyone shed light on what HP I will need. We currently are doing this with a MF 471 diesel which has 72 HP.


The fact that you currently have a 72hp tractor and asking about hp requirements suggests that you may need a larger tractor. I think most on here would agree it is better to have a little too much tractor than just barely enough.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

72 HP should be more than enough tractor to pull a disk mower in the 10-foot range, even on hills. Now if you're pulling a 10-foot mower/conditioner, you'd need closer to 90 HP.

Two questions: 1) What's the cut width of your mower? 2) Is it a mower or mower/conditioner?

Gary


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm running a 13 ft NH1431 with a 120hp tractor, does alright except in some real extreme conditions, like down rank hay and a big hill. Also have another 120hp tractor on my BR740A, real happy with that, ran the same baler with a 67hp tractor before and got it done, just wasn't a lot of fun or very productive.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree with mlappin. Used to run my NH 650 with a 7700 Ford and it was all it wanted at times. Traded for my 8240 and could not believe how much difference 15 HP made, didn't even know it was back there. It allowed me to throttle back a couple hundred rpm and cruise. If you can find a good 90+ HP tractor, you will be a lot happier.


----------



## Tom3797 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks to all for your comments. The disk mower cuts a path 6 ft wide and it is a mower only not conditioner. Some very flat fields but others are rolling, total of about 50 acres. Engine HP is 72 but 60 to 65 at the PTO.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

The 70 t0 90 PTO HP is for the baler not the mower well unless you talking Mower Conditioner.


----------

